# Shirebrook Valley - Nature Reserve ( Next door to me literally)



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thought I'd make a thread on the Nature Reserve next to me that I keep talking about, Shirebrook Valley here in Sheffield.

Situated in South East Sheffield, the Shire Brook Valley contains over 100 hectares of land protected for Nature Conservation and recreation. The Reserve is open to the public all year round.
Local Nature Reserve status was gained for the valley in 1999, including five distinctive sites;



Shire Brook Valley – containing the brook, ancient meadows, 30 years of woodland planting and five ponds. A woodland management plan is available and your comments are invited.
Beighton Marsh – a marshland habitat and home to the Harvest Mouse and Great Crested Newts
Birley Spa and Silkstone Ravine – with a range of mature specimen trees and heathland
Wickfield Plantation – one of the few remaining areas of lowland heath and coppiced Oak woodland
Red Hills – an area of newly planted trees, recovering from land fill operation
Shire Brook Valley woodlands also form part of the South East Sheffield Woodlands Project

So If anybody is every in Sheffield and would like to come with me Herping I think this the place to be, Massive woodlands,fields,marshes, ponds, absolutely great place!


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good - have you ever spotted any wild reptiles there?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

id love to mate in the spring im not very active though :lol2: so i might be lagging behind !

Paul


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

crazeemaz said:


> sounds good - have you ever spotted any wild reptiles there?


Only starting going there this winter, I always thought it was just an overgrown woods but researching I found its full of interesting stuff , guessin i'll get to see more stuff in the summer :2thumb:



biglad52002 said:


> id love to mate in the spring im not very active though :lol2: so i might be lagging behind !
> 
> Paul


:lol2: We'll pull you in a wheelbarrow


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

:lol2: great stuff !


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Forgot to mention I was looking at a map they have out there and I saw that there was apparently an old " Ampitheatre" right near where i was standing so i walked on and it was amazing, it was like Huge steps built into the grass, I'll try and get a picture of it the next time im down there


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Going back there tommorow for another long walk, I'll try and take some pictures of the Ampitheatre, old mill stones and ponds for you to see : victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Going out there in a few hours so look back for pictures :2thumb:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Shirebrook has a nature reserve?? :lol2: on my thats funny


----------

